# US 27 motorsports 2 thumbs up!!



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

The control module on my polaris x2 blew up. Everyone around my neck of the woods wanted 180+ for the module. US 27 motorsports hooked my up for $145. Not only did they have it cheaper than everyone else in the damn country, they also were pleasant to deal with. They even called me to tell me it was in and they were sending it out. I am big on customer service and I was thoroughly impressed. US 27 motorsports in St. Johns has earned my business for good.
I just wanted to let people know, so maybe you can save some cash when buying parts.
sslopok


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

sslopok said:


> The control module on my polaris x2 blew up. Everyone around my neck of the woods wanted 180+ for the module. US 27 motorsports hooked my up for $145. Not only did they have it cheaper than everyone else in the damn country, they also were pleasant to deal with. They even called me to tell me it was in and they were sending it out. I am big on customer service and I was thoroughly impressed. US 27 motorsports in St. Johns has earned my business for good.
> I just wanted to let people know, so maybe you can save some cash when buying parts.
> sslopok


 
Certainly not trying to hijack the thread, but I wasn't impressed with their sales department at all. Decided to buy a UTV from a competitor.
If anyone needs details, PM me.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

sslopok said:


> The control module on my polaris x2 blew up. Everyone around my neck of the woods wanted 180+ for the module. US 27 motorsports hooked my up for $145. Not only did they have it cheaper than everyone else in the damn country, they also were pleasant to deal with. They even called me to tell me it was in and they were sending it out. I am big on customer service and I was thoroughly impressed. US 27 motorsports in St. Johns has earned my business for good.
> I just wanted to let people know, so maybe you can save some cash when buying parts.
> sslopok


Haven't done any business with them but they have a couple events each year that are fun to check out. ATV/UTV fest with drags, mud bogs obstacle course etc along with a small vendor show.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

Ya I have no idea about their sales department, only their parts department. You would think it would be easy to find a good atv dealership, but it is def a pain in the *****. Pretty sad I had to take my business to St. Johns. The dealerships around here didn't even try to earn my business when I woas looking for quads/utv's. I will have to check out some of the events.
sslopok


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Manthus said:


> Certainly not trying to hijack the thread, but I wasn't impressed with their sales department at all. Decided to buy a UTV from a competitor.
> If anyone needs details, PM me.


Same. As far as their repair department goes, I'll just say it took over a year for my friend to get his bike back after an engine rebuild, and even then it still wasn't working :rant:


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Most people don't know it but they are the same folks the own Grove's in Mason
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

